# Toro snow blower won't start



## Hal1945 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have an older Toro Pup single stage snow blower that I havn't used for many years. It won't start, and I suspect that the carburater is dryed up and gumed up. Any thoughts on how to get this running?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Make sure mice haven't chewed any wires. Drain all old fuel out of the tank and fill with fresh. Remove air cleaner and pour a small amount of fresh gas into the carb (~1 Tbsp)......make sure you're not indoors. Turn ignition on and try to start.

I have a tiller that sat for at least 15 years and it took a little priming to get it started. I still have to prime it sometimes at the beginning of the season.....but, I've done nothing other than add fresh fuel. The carb has never been cleaned or SeaFoam added to the fuel. If you can get the snowblower started, it may do some good to add the SeaFoam to the fuel.....I may try that one of these years.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Snow blowers don't have air cleaners. You will need to remove the plug and pour 1 teaspoon of fuel and re insert the plug.

Plan on rebuilding the carb

BG


----------

